

PathScale's EKOPath4 compiler going open source - bodski
http://twitter.com/#!/CTOPathScale/status/80299215636541441

======
bodski
EKOPath page: <http://www.pathscale.com/ekopath-compiler-suite>

related Phoronix article: <http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=16135>

